# DIAMONDHEAD - VIDEO TEST



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

YOWSERS [SP?]

I think I've finally figured out how to get this video thing working.

In about 10 minutes and running for 20 minutes, I'll activate my camera and microphone for a test run. Feedback as to audio and video quality will be appreciated. Audio is from a local Detroit radio station and the video should be of a Christmas tree in a very poorly lit [intentionally as DH is often poorly lit] room.

Here are the steps to follow.


Go to "stickam.com"
Near the top right of the Stickam screen, look for a small search window. Enter "thumper12225".
Click on the small magnifying glass.
On the next screen, you will see lots of irrelevant stuff. Look to the bottom left corner or the bottom right corner and click on either the underlined "Diamondhead" link at the lower left corner or the small camera icon at the lower right corner.
If you clicked on the small camera icon, you should see the scene described above. I hope the audio works.
If you clicked on the "Diamondhead" link at the lower left corner, you should see a favorite photo of your truly above a larger video image.
 Enjoy, and please let me know the results. The video will be live as soon as this email is sent. It will be shut off at 7:45 EST

Thanks,

Will


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll leave the video running till 8:30 a.m., EST. 

Please give me you comments on the video. 

Thanks, 

Will


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming through OK over here in the UK, please can you have your cam on in the daytime at DH as we brits will be in bed for your evening broadcasts. 
Thanks 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,
It is working way over here, on the other side of Michigan.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

FURTHER UPDATE 

Try the following link to go directly to the video. 

http://stickam.com/thumper12225 

I'll leave it on for a while. 

Again, Comments Please. 

Will


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Will, 
I also have it Ok and audio here in the UK, I feel I am intruding on your phone calls  

Rod.i


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir, both the video & audio (i.e. phone conversation with Bill) came through.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Already I've got people in 8 time zones who are interested, so I'll try to vary the times. 

Battery life may have an impact if I'm unalbe to locate suitable outlets. 

Regards, 

Will Lindley


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice picture Will. Not excited about the music though!!! LOL I believe your link that will be used for Diamondhead will be: http://www.stickam.com/thumper12225 Thanks for the effort. Looks like it will be a success.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fred, 

what do you want?? hillbilly noise? 

I don't call that music..............

.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bring a couple of extension cords. There are power outlets along the brick walls, but if I remember correctly the outlets in the planters were not working last year. An extension cord or two should do the trick.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Will,
Looking good.
I tried the 'chat' as well.
You get a slightly smaller video screen, but those of us watching can ask questions of one another, and I guess to your lap top as well (as if you will want to read it when trains are running).
Anyway, thanks again for attempting this for us that are unable to get there in person.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Working out here in California. I personally am a big fan of classical music!  But then again, that's why I go to school specifically for it...


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Anthony Duarte on 05 Jan 2010 09:28 AM 
Working out here in California. I personally am a big fan of classical music!  But then again, that's why I go to school specifically for it... 
Currently playing at 8:30pst, 11:30est is the third movement (marked "Presto) of Mozart's Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola

.... incase anyone was interested


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Will

Works just fine in Diamondhead ! I love the choice of music as well.

Jerry


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

SUCCESSFUL TESTS! IT WENT FOR OVER 6 HOURS WITH VIDEO AND AUDIO - ALL WITHOUT A HITCH, SO I PLAN ON RUNNING IT EVERY DAY THAT THE TRAINS ARE RUNNING. I'LL BE SAYING HI TO THE GRAND KIDS AS WELL. 

HERE'S TO DIAMONDHEAD AN HOPEFULLY WARMER WEATHER. 

THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO HELPED ME WORK THROUGH THE SET-UP. 

REMEMBER TO SIGN ON IF YOU WANT TO CHAT, AND TO GO DIRECTLY TO THE SITE, USE THIS LINK IN THE ADDRESS BAR: 

HTTP://STICKAM.COM/THUMPER12225 

TWO DAYS TO "LAUNCH", OR SHOULD I SAY "IGNITION". 

TALK TO YOU NEXT FROM DIAMONDHEAD, MS. 

WILL LINDLEY


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Will,
Thanks for doing all this work I intend supervising from a distance..and monitoring Toms consumption of India pale Ale.. 




Gordon.
I also approve of Mozart.


----------

